# 2006 GTO LS2 Automatic Transmission problems



## Tennessee (Aug 10, 2014)

I was driving my car yesterday and it shifted from 1st to 2nd just fine. When is tried to shift to 3rd it acted like it went into neutral and the motor just revs extremely high with no pull at all. There as no warning signs prior to this event. I checked the fluid level and it was a little low. Added fluid and still have the same problem. Has anyone experienced this same problem?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Could be a shift solenoid. Never had that problem on my GTO (it's a 6 speed) but my neighbor's Corvette had the same problem and that's what cured it.


----------



## Tennessee (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you know of a way to test the shift solenoid?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Me? No. I've had no experience with them but hopefully someone here has.


----------

